# I REQUIRE THE MUSIC. Suggest what you love.



## BlazedMonkey (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey all, 

So i miss the days when i would discover a new artist and get super excited. So would appreciate any music suggestions. 

First off: No dubstep, country, screaming. 
If they have a little then maybe but please dont post skrilliex/dying fetus (yes its a band)

I like: Led Zeppelin, Cake, Beck, most all classic rock, some rasta, rjd2 ghostwriter, chili peppers, beatles, etc etc. 

Mainly rock but im looking for new stuff so if you love it let me hear it!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;e7kJRGPgvRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7kJRGPgvRQ[/video]


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jun 21, 2012)

WOOL

[video=youtube;PqAfUsBofJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqAfUsBofJs&amp;list=FLioVXYxWxUcDzwcZ1EDUPUQ&amp; index=28&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;gEQ2ia1bP0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEQ2ia1bP0g[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;y-CukK3eYt0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-CukK3eYt0[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 26, 2012)

[youtube]gOVd2GsYfoA[/youtube] 

Slightly screaming, but one of my favorite intro's ever! Cool song too!

[youtube]bBb-J0hcBQA[/youtube]

Awesome

[youtube]DSPFnrrhB1M[/youtube]

[youtube]wsbR2dEmHGc[/youtube]

Awesomely chill song


----------



## ctwalrus (Jun 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;x_ZeDn-hHGE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_ZeDn-hHGE[/video]


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 27, 2012)

BlazedMonkey said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So i miss the days when i would discover a new artist and get super excited. So would appreciate any music suggestions.
> 
> ...


if you like rasta you might already know this song... one of my all time favorite songs... takes a while to start getting the lyrics but you can get the important ones right away...
[video=youtube;kd09xqGUNog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kd09xqGUNog&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

stay high


----------



## RC7 (Jun 27, 2012)

[youtube]O4rJUtJM3aM[/youtube]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;iL7ndxWgW5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iL7ndxWgW5A&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;rBmMzabdEKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBmMzabdEKQ[/video]


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;STf7B33yEHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STf7B33yEHw&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;1bk8s7JpKv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bk8s7JpKv0[/video]


----------

